# "Warning" Epitaph



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

What do you think?

Going to put this epitaph









on this tombstone


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I used to have one with the old gypsy curse on it. Used it for many years, and some people actually believed I had cameras in use.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The last part is a hoot (with a cool font) and fits the accusing skellie perfectly


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

LOL, very cool!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Apparently Prop theft and/or vandalism is quite an issue for some of us. Thankfully, I've never had any of my stuff stolen or messed with. Love the Epitath though. It'll be really creepy when it's finished. It should get the point across.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool idea, and I love the skellie behind the tombstone. Hopefully it'll get the point across.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I originally had "or maybe I'll just kill you" but my wife thought that was too much of a threat. So, I added the last part to "soften" the "threat."


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to do something like that. Bastards stealing my stuff....


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I like it. Although, I have never had an issue with vandalism myself, I guess it is an issue for many here.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

jaege said:


> I like it. Although, I have never had an issue with vandalism myself, I guess it is an issue for many here.


I had a problem last year. The very first year I did a display and on the very first night I put stuff out. Buncha punks kicked my countdown clock tombstone in half. We've also had a problem with kids breaking into cars and kicking people's doors in the middle of the night. I have four security cameras watching over my house and cars (probably overkill), but the kids no cross the street to stay away from my cameras and they have left my stuff alone (so far).


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, and you are in Walkersville, which is fairly far from any major "crime" zone. It is a shame that kids are raised to be brainless thugs. Of course it is more of a shame that vigilante justice is illegal.:xbones:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

To each his own, but when I was a teenager that sign would be a challenge daring me to do something.:smilevil:

Now, I'm the one watching out for the "punks". I always make sure to bribe the little stinkers, and usually don't have any trouble. Well, so far.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the epitaph. I think that will look great.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

Believe it or not in 24 plus years we've been haunting I have never set up early I don't want to risk the loss I have too much into these props not money but time..Our neighbor hood is in the older part of town and has seen its fair share of crap .We wish we could put up our display for a week before but the thought of getting ripped off would break my heart and bring out the Hackett Street Axe killer in me ...


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I love that lol


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I got this done and put it out last week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno, that might be too subtle.....


----------



## Skarez (Sep 1, 2011)

That is awesome. I have never had anybody mess with my props or displays but I did have a group of teenagers take all my candy in my cauldron when I turned my back to talk to a very small trick or treat'er.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, it turned out great. I'm glad you posted the finished stone, I was hoping you would. Now with any luck, it will serve it's purpose.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hehe...I love that.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it!! I turned out great, I love that mentioning eating ones brains is softening the threat, lol. I've had trouble with theft and one year, someone burned holes in one of my props. We've installed alarms and put up a sign stating as such, we didn't have any trouble last year. I would love to invest in a perimeter laser tripwire system, but they're so expensive! I hope your tombstone keeps the thugs away!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Great tombstone! 
Hiring snipers is so expensive & landmines are usually considered bad taste nowadays...:googly: Seriously, it is a very good Idea to let people know you have security systems in use, and I like your implementation as it doesn't detract from your haunt.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

nixie said:


> I love it!! I turned out great, I love that mentioning eating ones brains is softening the threat, lol. I've had trouble with theft and one year, someone burned holes in one of my props. We've installed alarms and put up a sign stating as such, we didn't have any trouble last year. I would love to invest in a perimeter laser tripwire system, but they're so expensive! I hope your tombstone keeps the thugs away!


I had problems last year with teenage punks damaging my countdown clock on the very first night I put it out. http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=498717&postcount=93

I have 4 pretty decent security cameras covering the front of my house that record 24/7 to a DVR. Since I installed them we haven't had any problems on our entire street (knock on wood). In fact I've watch the camera recordings and see that kids will actually cross the street before they get to my house and then cross back over once they pass my house. It could mean nothing, but I am sure they know I have cameras and they don't want to be seen clearly. You can see 2 of my cameras in this pic. They are glowing purple. 









And thanks everyone for the comments. I originally left out the part about eating brains, but my wife thought saying that I was going to kill them might be too harsh. But killing them AND eating their brains is ok....not that I would do that...I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

It turned out great! I love the epitaph!


----------

